# Pentax K1 Astrotracer - intresting



## pedro (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi

I would like to see such a feature in an upcoming Canon.
Makes quite some sense, hopefully they come along with some field previews using this tech.

http://www.dpreview.com/news/7158808396/worth-the-wait-a-look-inside-the-pentax-k-1?slide=10

well, minus blurred nightscapes by shooting in this mode... :-\


----------

